# Smoked Lights and eyelids



## HelloKitty0303 (Jun 19, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what website has the eyelids and black lights for a 2003 2.5 S Altima? I don't know where to get them ....HELP!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

www.southwestautoworks.com


----------



## HelloKitty0303 (Jun 19, 2004)

thanks


----------



## HelloKitty0303 (Jun 19, 2004)

bump


----------

